# Sky+HD split???



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all, does anybody know if it would be possible to split the HDMI output in the back of my Sky+HD box and run a cable to another room? I'm not bothered about changing channel, I'm happy to watch what i've left on.

I'm currently using a signal sender to watch Sky in bed but would be nice to take full advantage of the service I pay for (HD).

It's not possible to have Multi-room as I live in a apartment block.

Any advice would be very helpful.

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't see why something like THIS wouldn't work for you.


----------



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheers dude.


----------



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the advice. I gave it a go and bought THIS. It works fine if I only have one TV plugged in (to the splitter) at one time. Do you think I need a better quality splitter maybe one with a manuel switch? I'm willing to spend decent money on a new splitter if it would work but don't really want waste money if its gonna turn out the same. 

Again any advice would be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The problem is most likely that the split HDMI signal is too weak for the TV's. So, Yes a switch would work better. Or, there are powered splitters that would probably work too.


----------



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks again, I'm currently watching a powered splitter on eBay. I may just give it a go.


----------

